# What IS THIS????



## alaskajurries (Dec 12, 2013)

OMG I just found a few of these crawling around on dry clean rolls of toilet paper. WHAT ARE THEY? I'm freaking out here.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Is there any way to get a close up?

It does NOT look like a cockroach,so that's good--


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a tick


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Fairview said:


> It's a tick



That's what it looks like to me, but can't be %100 sure from a pic that far away.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being it has a white spot on the back we might even call it a Lone Star Tick.


----------



## alaskajurries (Dec 12, 2013)

Okay here is a closer image. I live in southeast Alaska where we don't have ticks, and cockroaches are rare.


----------



## alaskajurries (Dec 12, 2013)

Fairview said:


> Being it has a white spot on the back we might even call it a Lone Star Tick.


I think the white spot is glare from the light.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

alaskajurries said:


> View attachment 78832
> 
> Okay here is a closer image. I live in southeast Alaska where we don't have ticks, and cockroaches are rare.


Never state that you do not have these critters. You guys just had a very warm Summer. It does not take much to cause migration of insects, let alone having people transport them to other areas, via many ways of transport.

Looks like a tick to me.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

alaskajurries said:


> View attachment 78832
> 
> Okay here is a closer image. I live in southeast Alaska where we don't have ticks, and cockroaches are rare.


The mosquitoes are so big they ate all the ticks and most of the roaches.:laughing:


----------

